# My use of AbSolved



## Damien (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I am fairly new to IronMagazine.com, but in the very short time I have been here, I have been impressed. Mainly, because of the no holds barred comments and quality of information.

This journal will have a limited life, as I am mostly going to discuss my use of AbSolved. Feel free to chime in, ask questions or make comments. If you would like to flame me because this subject has been talked about before, or you hate newbies, then take your best shot ....... I'm up for a good debate. Just be careful not to bring a knife to a gunfight !! As my mother always told me, if you are going to dish it out, you better be able too take it. FYI .... I am not looking for an argument, but I have been reading some of these posts and it's apparent that some members feel there "$hit" don't stink.

About me: I'm 5'9" and I currently weigh in at about 188. I haven't had my BF checked lately, but I would venture a guess and say 13-14%. I am very in tune with myself, know how certain foods affect me and eat a pretty clean diet. Meaning, 6-7 meals a day with a ratio of about 55% P, 30% C, and 15% F. This does fluctuate somewhat but I stay pretty close. Also, my carbs are usually low to medium glycemic, as I get headaches otherwise.

Here's what I did ........ Knowing that your physique is only as good as it's weakest point, I decided t go after the one area I have struggled with for years. The dreaded love handles. Please understand, I don't carry much fat, but what I carry all ends up in the love handles and wraps around to my lower back. After reading many comments about AbSolved and also Jodi's thread I decided what the heck, let's give it a try.

08/03/04 - Ordered from BulkNutrition.com

I did look at Avant but I ended up ordering it from BulkNutrition.com. A couple reasons. Based on all of the information I gathered, I wanted to give the product a fair opportunity to give results. Therefore, I felt buying two bottles was my best route. Avant has a good price on three bottles, but per the small print they only guarantee the first bottle with there 100% money back guarantee. Single bottles were $44. as I remember. Bulk had it for $25 a bottle and since I already had an account there, I bought there.

08/05/04 - Product arrived

I read the label from top too bottom, opened the wrapper and decided to start using it immediately. I didn't see anything on the bottle that says to shake before using, so I didn't. In all of the threads I read, and aon the bottle, it refers too gel ....... when I sprayed it, it was more like a runny liquid. After a couple of squirts, I decided to shake it up a little. What I got instead of liquid, was liquid with what look to be lumps of gel mixed in ..... 

Just in case anybody would like to chime in, are you suppose to shake the hell out of this stuff ?  Is it a gel ? Do I have a bad bottle ?

I did notice an odor when I applied it, but nothing outrageous. 

Here is a weird part ...... I usually have ZERO problem sleeping, because I get up at 4am everyday and exercise before work. Last night I was all over the place. I must have woken up 20 times. In all fairness, I can't blame that on the product, but the coincidence was very strange.

08/06/2004

Alarm went off at 3:45am this morning, rolled out of bed a little later and was at the gym by 4:45. Came home, did my normal routine, and after my shower I applied some more AbSolved. Once again I read the bottle ..... nothing about shaking it up, so I turned it over and did more of a mixing motion. Sprayed it on the areas of concern, but again the mixture was more of a runny / lumpy product. I wish I know if this was normal or not ??

After applying the product and waiting for it to dry, I did notice some redness in the area. Nothing major, and I doubt anything to be concerned with, but it was noticeable.

I guess that's about it for now ........ Feel free to chime in !!! Also, per some of my questions included, if TP is around I would appreciate some guidance.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

Shake the bottle really well before each use.  They are described as gels but other than my latest Lipo Ultra I've yet to see them as real gels.  They are liquidy but be sure you shake it well.  You are in a caloric defict correct?  Do you have the new Absolved or the original formula?  I found the new formula with sesamin much more soothing to the skin.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Cool journal.  Should be fun to see how it turns out. 

 Are you taking any measurements to guage effectiveness?  Just using a mirror?


----------



## Damien (Aug 6, 2004)

*AbSolved*

Thanks Jodi ...... I will shake it up from now on. I will have to take a look at the bottles when I get home tonight and see if I got new or old ..... I would love to say, I got the latest and greatest because I just bought it, but I know it doesn't work that way. As for the the caloric deficit, I also read quite a bit about maintenance calories and seem to have found my current numbers. Meaning yes I am in a caloric deficit, but barely ....... if that makes sense.


Hey Monolith. I thought pretty hard about the measurements vs. the mirror, and I have decided to go the mirror route. I have never paid much attention to the scale or tape measures, as numbers can lie or at the very least be mis-leading. Only time will tell .......


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Any chance i can convince you to use a tape?


----------



## Damien (Aug 9, 2004)

*Using a tape ......*

Mono ....... I guess if you ask nicely !!   LOL 

August 7-8

Per the comments last week, I did shake the AbSolved up prior to each use over the weekend. Yes it was a little better, but a gel  ...... that's a stretch.

Also, I checked the ingredients and based on what Jodi mentioned in an earlier post it looks like I may have the older bottles.

My thoughts so far:

I have been using the product now for about 5 days. I have been using it in very specific areas. Because I have been using supplements for many years, I know that in most cases it takes a period of time for results if results are going to happen. Therefore, all I can say at this point is that ...... I don't know.

Since I have only been using this for a short period of time, and since Monolith asked nicely ........ I will start using a tape and reporting on the results.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

Same Damien from AL and bb.com?  Welcome.

What makes the product consistency more (or less) gel like, is the carbomer.  And with the site specific carries, the carbomer sometimes comes out of the gel.  This will not affect efficacy.  So don't sweat it.

Are you using it twice a day?

BTW, I know its a little late, but from the way you describe your fat storage, I think you would be better off with Lipo-U.  Oh, and if you wanted to make your Ab-Solved just like the new formula, just add some SesaThin.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Damien said:
			
		

> Mono ....... I guess if you ask nicely !!   LOL
> 
> August 7-8
> 
> ...


 Cool, thanks.   It's just easier for anyone following along (like me) to track your progress with taped measurements, instead of just "i look leaner today"... especially with something that will hopefully accelerate fat loss in one area more than another.

 How long do you expect the bottle to last, btw?


----------



## Damien (Aug 9, 2004)

*Absolved*

TP ....... Nope, I must be a different Damien as I am not a member on those  other sites. When I signed up here, I attempted to use  my first name, but it was taken so I went with the middle name. Hence Damien .....

I am using the product twice daily. Once while getting ready for work, and then again about 12 hours later, give or take a few minutes. 

I thought about the other product and in fact almost ordered it at the same time. I am going to let the AbSolved run it's course and see where I get. From there I may change directions ....... time will tell. Based on what I have said, may I ask why you feel the Lipo-U would work better? Is it based on the fat storage location? 

Monolith ...... No problem. Based on the amount I am using twice a day, I think a bottle will last a month or very close to it. When I run out of the first bottle I will definitely post that information.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2004)

It just sounds like you are talking about SubQ fat, and not VAT.

BTW, I hope this:



> but I have been reading some of these posts and it's apparent that some members feel there "$hit" don't stink.



wasn't referring to me.  Because my shit stinks something fierce.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

Youre obviously not carb cycling.  My shit has the pleasent aroma of basmati.


----------



## Damien (Aug 10, 2004)

*Too early in the morning for this conversation !!!*

Man, I'm concerned this thread may be taking a downturn !!!   LOL

TP ...  No I wasn't referring to you. Actually, I was talking about different $hit !! Meaning those people who jump your $hit for asking a question.

My plan was to let the AbSolved run it's course and see where I stand. Depending on the results, I will decide if the Lipo-U is my next trial.

Mono ... I'm not even going to comment ...... well OK, one comment. If I eat too much tuna while I'm drinking mass amounts of water ....... well, you get the rest !!!  LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 12, 2004)

*Absolved ..*

For anyone that may be reading this .... I have been taping myself, but have not noticed any real change as of yet. My plan is to report the overall change about once a week. Most likely on Mondays.

I will be gone for a few days, as I am heading up to Sedona for my Birthday weekend. I am back for two days next week and then off to Cabo San Lucas for a week ........ a little beach time to rest and recharge !!

Have a great weekend !!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, i wish my birthdays were that exciting.  I usually just get drunk and vomit up some birthday cake.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Damien said:
			
		

> For anyone that may be reading this .... I have been taping myself, but have not noticed any real change as of yet. My plan is to report the overall change about once a week. Most likely on Mondays.
> 
> I will be gone for a few days, as I am heading up to Sedona for my Birthday weekend. I am back for two days next week and then off to Cabo San Lucas for a week ........ a little beach time to rest and recharge !!
> 
> Have a great weekend !!!


Have fun   I heard its beautiful up there.  I haven't been there yet but I can't wait to go.


----------

